# Incident with Wednesday 13



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2008)

Last night, my band Squirrelly Arts played a show at the Jumping Turtle in San Marcos with Sanu, Black Chapel, Deadman Court and Wednesday 13. The show was a blast, we had a big crowd, and shocked yet entertained EVERYONE, literally every person in there had their eyes on us, either with hate or enjoyment. One thing about this show though, it was presale, so we had to sell 40 tickets at $13 each, we did it, so we went over to Wednesday 13 and just wanted to say hi and stuff, but they were too huge to even look at us, and it all ended up with Wednesday 13 splashed in fake blood and Squirrelly Arts getting ejected from the venue... 


We and 3 other bands that night sold over $400 for them AND brought people to THEIR show, and they could not even look at us when they talked to us? not even a F'N thank you for playing and not making any money? 




On the bright side, we had a pro photographer take pics of us at our previous show, and this one came out sweet





Ibanez 7 string <3


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

It sucks that Wednesday 13 was shitty to you guys. Cool pic and sweet guitar


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2008)

Good job, famous people who act like assholes suck 

I still need to get the chance to check out some of your stuff, the stage get-up and your love of industrial intrigues me.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments



Zepp88 said:


> Good job, famous people who act like assholes suck
> 
> I still need to get the chance to check out some of your stuff, the stage get-up and your love of industrial intrigues me.



Yeah, I liked him in Murderdolls, but after yesterday  ....

In Emptiness!  Withersoul 

Check us out on myspace or youtube, and thanks for the interest!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm glad you dig it man! That's one of my favorites of the old songs.


Yeah, my broadband access is kind of limited, but I'll have to make a mental note next time I get it!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 3, 2008)

dude, my band's played with deadman court. they love us.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dude, my band's played with deadman court. they love us.



They were pretty cool, its only Wednesday 13 we had a rib with...


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't get it, Wednesday 13 isn't even big name anywhere, and he acts like a total douchebag... 

Glad you had a great show, and you do look kinda menace with that mask on 

And is those SD Blackouts i see in your Ibanez?!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2008)

who the fuck is wednesday 13 anyway? fuck them


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 3, 2008)

Seems like you put them in their place, good job!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2008)

What a douche.

I'd like to see more pics of that guitar.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2008)

Wednesday 13 was the singer for Murderdolls...

Yes they are blackouts !
both my guitars have them.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuck them...and cool photo


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2008)

Wednesday who? Murder what? Sorry, I'm busy trying to figure out why nobody blew you off...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> Wednesday who? Murder what? Sorry, I'm busy trying to figure out why nobody blew you off...





Blew me off ?


----------



## hairychris (Aug 3, 2008)

Isn't he the guy who's mainly known for being in a band with someone from Slipknot??

Idiot.

And glad the show itself went well.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Isn't he the guy who's mainly known for being in a band with someone from Slipknot??
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> And glad the show itself went well.



Yeah, that was in Murderdolls....


----------



## hairychris (Aug 7, 2008)

ZOMB13 said:


> Yeah, that was in Murderdolls....


 
Precisely.


----------



## Celiak (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice.

Ever use that mask?


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2008)

ZOMB13 said:


> Blew me off ?




Well, how did it feel being blown off by someone from a band that totally sucks? 

I've been really into industrial and gothic rock/gothic metal for about 11 years now. And I'm one of the biggest horror movie/novel fans in the world. But that music video and song totally sucked...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> who the fuck is wednesday 13 anyway? fuck them



My thoughts exactly. I never even heard of these tools.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2008)

He's a douche. That's who he is. He tried to ride Joey Jordison's coattails and it got him nowhere.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 8, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Nice.
> 
> Ever use that mask?



In what way? 




Naren said:


> Well, how did it feel being blown off by someone from a band that totally sucks?
> 
> I've been really into industrial and gothic rock/gothic metal for about 11 years now. And I'm one of the biggest horror movie/novel fans in the world. But that music video and song totally sucked...



Well, it was  haha, but it was cool when we got them back and the crowd cheered...


----------



## Celiak (Aug 21, 2008)

ZOMB13 said:


> In what way?



I think you know. Haha! *wink wink*


----------



## petereanima (Aug 21, 2008)

this wednesday 13 guy seems to be an asshole. he is only known because he played together with the slipknot drummer in murderdolls, and imho that was one of the shittiest bands i EVER heard. they opened over here for iron maiden a few years ago, you cannot imagine how bad they were and i think they even stopped their set earlier because nobody liked them...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 22, 2008)

Celiak said:


> I think you know. Haha! *wink wink*



MySpace.com - ZOMB13 My Photos - Photo 25 of 29

haha


----------

